

Some UK schools monitoring pupils' web use with 'anti-radicalisation software' - jahnu
http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2015/jun/10/schools-trial-anti-radicalisation-software-pupils-internet?CMP=share_btn_tw

======
bediger4000
I sincerely doubt you can detect "radicalization" by keyword matching. The
process of becoming familiar with any philosophy/ideology/religion is quite a
bit more subtle than a search for keywords. I bet you could get "radicalized"
and never actually use any of the keywords mentioned. For instance, I've heard
people say that they became atheists while sitting in a church listening to a
sermon. As I recall, the story had to do with the usual "lake of fire"
reserved for sinners, and what trivial sins would condemn one to eternity in
that lake of fire. Reasoning from first principles, the story-teller became an
atheist.

So, this software won't do it's stated purpose, because it can't. That means
that the software will experience "mission creep". What's the likely end point
of that? Real-time monitoring of all children's internet access in the UK?
Does that seems like a good idea to anyone other than a creepy spook/"cleared"
person?

~~~
jahnu
I agree. It's almost certainly someone making a fast buck. But in the immortal
words of Yes Minister "something must be done, this is something, therefore,
it must be done".

Still, lovely bit of privacy invasion.

